# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αναζητηση σχεδιου τροφοδοτικου Mastech

## dj_mike

Καλησπερα σας ,

Ψαχνω να βρω το ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικου Mastech μοντελο HY3005F-3.  Στο google οσο και αν εψαξα βρικα διαφορα αλλα μοντελα της Mastech αλλα οχι το συγκεκριμενο που θελω. Μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## moutoulos

Έλα Μιχάλη, το έχω ...
Δεν είναι Mastech, είναι το γενικό σχέδιο που κυκλοφορεί σε όλα τα τροφοδοτικά ΗΥ3005.

Κοίταξέ μέσα το δικό σου, λογικά έχει ένα LM324, και 2xLM741, συν τρανζίστορ κτλ ...

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  :Smile:

----------

